# What can this be?... how do I fix it?



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

I've noticed that this front is not as happy as he used to be... so today, after some cleaning up and a 40% water change i noticed the side fins and tail look a little bit damaged.

Could this be a fongus?... :-?

How do you suggest I treat this?
PS.: sorry for the bad cell photos


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

To me it looks like nipped fins. I see you're keeping some Malawis in there as well, they are not supposed to be together with Frontosas. Not only that they're coming from different biotopes, but their feeding behaviour is so different as well. Frontosas are not as competitive for food or as active as Malawi Cichlids.

I strongly recommend you do a Tanganyikan setup... Frontosa and other compatible fish.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

the dorsal looks short also, but it could be your photo. does this fish have a sunken belly? or is this also a photo distortion? if it is sunken...you have issues to remedy on his behalf. IMHO.
best way to repair fin shredding is with increased water changes. if conditions are right, a fish can grow fin back similar to the speed we grow fingernails. IME, missing chunks are caused by battle and/or aggression, while feathering is more about water quality, space, and overall health. FYI, your front shows sign of feathering. 
i would suggest to anti up with extra water changes for a couple weeks. if you notice some repair at that time, then you have the issue resolved, and can simply continue that type of w.c. schedule forever :wink:. if the fish shows little sign of progress after that, then i would move him to Q for a light salt bath (i use jungle's fungus eliminator). HTH.


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

excelent!... i'll proceed with the w.c....

i know its not recomended to keep Malawi and Tanganika fish together the peacock is just stuck, cause i've been trying to get rid of him, but no one has been interested in adopting him, and the front is there because the front tank i've got is way too small to kim him there with the alfa male, but only till november I can get a larger tank...


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

don't stress about the malawi/tang mix, chago. it's like speeding. you can get away with 6up.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

How big is your tank, what is your vacume/water changes schedule ? How much do you change ? Any water test results ? That should give us a hint if its water quality .

A hint if its nip damage is the front would likely be acting a bit stressed. Hiding, having the pale blanched out look on the blue stripes, hanging out at the top of the tank. Lots of darting around. Overall very nervous looking compared to the other fronts. At least thats what mine do.


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

that one is a 50 gal tank, but as I said before, that's gonna change for sure..

I did a 40% water change, an he seems to be happier, now he swims n all the tank and has more appetite, before he was just parked on top of a rock.

And yes, he was quite nervous. He jumped about a couple times out of the tank!! 

now everything seems ok...


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fronts are lazy fish compared to haps and peacocks. They will often claim an area and just "hang out" there, only moving to chase away an intruder or avoid the alpha. Mine do not swim about the tank going back and forth, they tend to stay in one spot except for the alpha , he patrols and inflicts pain and suffering LOL.

BTW, if he is very nervous and jumpy i find leaving the lights on for longer times everyday helps along with steady traffic or visits by their owner will help to make the fish less shy. Avoid netting if you can as well. Give lots of krill treats too. Krill will make you their friend LOL. Get some freeze dried krill and pop it in some warm water then feed it to them when soft. I noticed that when i leave the light off for more than 2 or 3 days and suddenly turn them back on they tend to revert back to nervousness. i especialy noticed this with my mbuna but fronts too.


----------

